# Nurburgring: 7:29



## [email protected] (Jun 2, 2003)

*7.29 at the ring*

apologies if this is old news

FOR IMMEDIATE RELEASE
1 May 2008

GT-R ACHIEVES UNDER 7:30 AT NÜRBURGRING
- GT-R among the fastest ever production road cars at the ‘Ring’ -


Nissan today announced that its GT-R supercar achieved a lap time at the infamous Nürburgring in Germany of seven minutes and 29 seconds. Recorded on April 16 and 17, the GT-R used was a base specification car and fitted with the standard Japanese market tyres. Driven by GT-R chief test driver Tochio Suzuki, this latest lap time beats the previous fastest time for the GT-R by nine seconds.

The previous best lap time for GT-R of 7:38, also driven by Suzuki, was one of the fastest laps achieved by a production car despite conditions being slightly damp on two corners.

“At last year’s testing, we were frustrated by the conditions at the Nürburgring, always believing that the GT-R could go under seven minutes 30 seconds,” said Kazutoshi Mizuno, Chief Vehicle Engineer for GT-R. “Below seven minutes 30 seconds, the GT-R proves it is among the fastest mass-production cars in the world. We set out to build a multi-performance supercar accessible to anyone, anytime and anywhere – I believe the GT-R has delivered that promise.” 

Deliveries of the all-new GT-R began in Japan in December 2007. Sales in the US and Canada start in July and extend to Europe and other markets over the next 12 months.


----------



## trondhla (Oct 1, 2003)

Link: Nissan Europe News Bureau

7'29 for the standard version is absolutly encouraging. 7'38 was a little on the high side due to the partly wet N'ring track but 7'29 was way better than expected.
What will the Spec-V manage?


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 2, 2003)

deleted as I'm not sure I should be putting all the press contacts up... sorry


----------



## bonzelite (May 14, 2006)

hahahahahahaha :smokin: :bowdown1: :bowdown1: :bowdown1: 

I can't wait to hear the uproar now about how Nissan is a liar and the GT-R is a fake and cheated with the tires. 


V Spec will take fastest production car. Nissan is pouring on the hurt gradually and decisively. Very brutal of them and hilarious :chuckle:


----------



## exoprotoss (Mar 12, 2008)

This is just too crazy!!! 7:29!!!


----------



## bonzelite (May 14, 2006)

^^^ yes and it's just the base model!!


----------



## Fuggles (Jul 3, 2001)

Nissan today announced that its GT-R supercar achieved a lap time at the infamous Nurburgring in Germany of seven minutes and 29 seconds. Recorded on April 16 and 17, the GT-R used was a base specification car and fitted with the standard Japanese market tyres. Driven by GT-R chief test driver Tochio Suzuki, this latest lap time beats the previous fastest time for the GT-R by nine seconds. 

The previous best lap time for GT-R of 7:38, also driven by Suzuki, was one of the fastest laps achieved by a production car despite conditions being slightly damp on two corners. 

“_At last year’s testing, we were frustrated by the conditions at the Nurburgring, always believing that the GT-R could go under seven minutes 30 seconds_,” said Kazutoshi Mizuno, Chief Vehicle Engineer for GT-R. “_Below seven minutes 30 seconds, the GT-R proves it is among the fastest mass-production cars in the world. We set out to build a multi-performance supercar accessible to anyone, anytime and anywhere – I believe the GT-R has delivered that promise_.” 

Deliveries of the all-new GT-R began in Japan in December 2007. Sales in the US and Canada start in July and extend to Europe and other markets over the next 12 months.


----------



## Thrust (Jun 8, 2004)

Stunning, Fuggles. 29 secs flat? Words fail.


----------



## Nismoalex (Sep 24, 2003)

PistonHeads Headlines


----------



## DCD (Jun 28, 2001)

wonder what the "revised chassis settings" actually are. Suspension re-tuning or physical mods....

Autocar - Nissan GT-R smashes ‘Ring record

Anyway it's just insane. I knew this car could go faster with proper conditions but under 7:30 is just sensational! Porsche are probably importing a couple of cars to see what the hell Nissan is doing to these cars!! LOL:chuckle: 

:smokin: :smokin:


----------



## Wanabee Kiwi (Mar 31, 2007)

What 'mass produced' road going cars can beat the GT-R? This includes the likes of the Veyron or McLaren F1


----------



## Thrust (Jun 8, 2004)

They are more and more aware of the LF-A breathing down their neck, and need to keep moving the game forwards.


----------



## Howsie (Feb 25, 2002)

Blimey. What will the Spec-V do then?


----------



## mambastu (Feb 13, 2002)

A friend of mine works for Nissan GB and he mentioned to me ages ago that he'd heard that the 7:38 was a pre-production car with preliminary suspension settings and the engineers reckoned it would lap faster. Didn't really believe it at the time but it looks like he was right. 

Hats off to Nissan. Laughed at the posts on PH, the car certainly seems to be putting some peoples noses out of joint :chuckle:


----------



## kismetcapitan (Nov 25, 2005)

one second off the fastest Carrera GT time. It sounded like they were smoking crack when they were saying they'd go after that Porsche time last year. If that's the result of smoking crack, I should get some of my own!


----------



## Jonno1706 (Jan 14, 2008)

kismetcapitan said:


> one second off the fastest Carrera GT time. It sounded like they were smoking crack when they were saying they'd go after that Porsche time last year. If that's the result of smoking crack, I should get some of my own!


hahaha me2!! :squintdan


----------



## sin (Dec 3, 2007)

Absolutely astounding time, wow wow wow......................

Can i change my guess on the top gear track times?


----------



## GavGTR (Jan 12, 2004)

*Yes - was reading this on Autotrader - see link below*

Nissan GT-R blitzes Nürburgring in record time - Auto Trader UK - News and Reviews Hub


----------



## bernmc (Dec 26, 2006)

Someone beefing about the Radical only managing 7:06 on the Ring (How can the GTR only be 20-odd seconds slower than a 'race car' this must be bollox etc etc.. The Radical's done 6:55 as far as I know - 36 seconds is a loooong way on a track...


----------



## MichaelJP59 (Jan 9, 2008)

You can't really count Radicals, good though they are, its really a track car, like anything with significant downforce and the C of G below the axle centre line...

That GT-R ring time is amazing, though I don't think I will be getting anywhere near that sort of time in mine! Driving someone else's car and not paying for tires is known to take at least 30 seconds off a Nurburgring lap time


----------



## bonzelite (May 14, 2006)




----------



## bernmc (Dec 26, 2006)

MichaelJP59 said:


> You can't really count Radicals, good though they are, its really a track car, like anything with significant downforce and the C of G below the axle centre line...


The point they were making is that the GTR can't possibly have done that time because the radical was not much quicker... which is tosh


----------



## andyc (Jul 22, 2007)

bonzelite said:


>


:clap:


----------



## moleman (Jun 3, 2002)

Threads merged.


----------



## skyline69_uk (Jan 6, 2005)

Man, the bitching HeavyChevy is doing on the other forums is classic lol. I really cannot wait for the Top Gear time to come out and put an end to the rumour mill.


----------



## R33_GTS-t (Apr 27, 2005)

This is May not April right?


----------



## bonzelite (May 14, 2006)




----------



## supraman (Mar 25, 2008)

Brilliant! That Pac-Man image says it all! :bowdown1:


----------



## Godspd (Dec 12, 2001)

DCD said:


> wonder what the "revised chassis settings" actually are. Suspension re-tuning or physical mods....
> 
> Autocar - Nissan GT-R smashes â€˜Ring record
> 
> ...


Sensational news! :bowdown1: 

I am with Dino, interested to know what the revised settings are, and will this carry through onto the new cars from now on?


----------



## bonzelite (May 14, 2006)

they just swapped the engine and transaxle mounts. That's all it reports.


----------



## Godspd (Dec 12, 2001)

bonzelite said:


> they just swapped the engine and transaxle mounts. That's all it reports.


And suspension tuning I believe..


----------



## LordeRyall (Mar 5, 2008)

What else is nice to read is that the JDM models coming off the production line from now on also get the 'tweaks'. 

Very comforting for me given mine rolls off the line this month. Lucky!!


----------



## Slow (Apr 25, 2008)

kismetcapitan said:


> one second off the fastest Carrera GT time.


I'm afraid that's not true.

7:28 -- 166.652 km/h Porche Carrera GT, 612PS/ 1475 kg * company test driver Walter Roehrl (Autobild 07/04).

Still amazing time for such a heavy car.


----------



## bonzelite (May 14, 2006)




----------



## kismetcapitan (Nov 25, 2005)

Slow said:


> I'm afraid that's not true.
> 
> 7:28 -- 166.652 km/h Porche Carrera GT, 612PS/ 1475 kg * company test driver Walter Roehrl (Autobild 07/04).
> 
> Still amazing time for such a heavy car.


yep, 7'29" is one second off - meaning, off the mark, or in other words, just one second slower.


----------



## Slow (Apr 25, 2008)

Sorry, my fault.


----------



## thb_da_one (Nov 30, 2007)

:chuckle:

Looks like I've set fire :flame: to the Official "I hate all cars except Porsche" forum! Lolz They are fighting against each other now! :chuckle:

To resume the GT-R is still a ricer but a fast one. Hey! Heavychevy isn't dead, I've seen him there... 

Nissan sets new time at the 'Ring with standard GT-R (Official) - 6speedonline.com Forums


----------



## Howsie (Feb 25, 2002)

Troll'ing... tut tut


----------



## Godspd (Dec 12, 2001)

Slow said:


> I'm afraid that's not true.
> 
> 7:28 -- 166.652 km/h Porche Carrera GT, 612PS/ 1475 kg * company test driver Walter Roehrl (Autobild 07/04).
> 
> Still amazing time for such a heavy car.


This is not an official time. It was only a passing quote by Walter, it does not confirm how the time was achieved and under what conditions..etc.

There is a Autobild clip somewhere.


----------



## bonzelite (May 14, 2006)

Godspd said:


> And suspension tuning I believe..


yes, and that.


----------



## Godspd (Dec 12, 2001)

thb_da_one said:


> :chuckle:
> 
> Looks like I've set fire :flame: to the Official "I hate all cars except Porsche" forum! Lolz They are fighting against each other now! :chuckle:
> 
> ...


A fast ricer..lol...when I leave a Porsche Turbo/GT3/GT2 in the dust around the twisties in the new GTR I am more than happy to be owning a "ricer".


----------



## tokyogtr (Feb 14, 2008)

my humble opinion on what now appears to be 2 topics:

1) porsche vs nissan. if the porsche was the same price as the nissan and had bigger rear seats and a bigger boot i'd buy it any day over a nissan. i mean, come on. who are we kidding but ourselves here. i'm not a fanboy. the nissan is almost half the price, big boot, big rear seats and goes faster. whats not to like? i can use the money saved to upgrade it or buy something shite for the missus.

2) faster nurburgring lap. i'm starting to get the impression that the dry track, ambient air temps etc etc have all had a part to play in these times. either way, it's fast enough now. come on, who of us are going to hang out at nurburgring and compete? i take times at fuji, tsukuba etc to be far more of a representation of all round ability than the nurburgring. lets get serious times from silverstone, brand hatch, sepang, fuji etc etc. i know nurburgring is the benchmark but to me it's pointless now. so much time can be made up on the massive long runs whereas a shorter circuit shows real world times. put a 290bhp lotus exige up against a gtr on ZIC in china and after a few laps the gtr's brakes will start to fail and the lotus will eat it alive. now THAT's a decent test.


----------



## thb_da_one (Nov 30, 2007)

Howsie said:


> Troll'ing... tut tut


:chuckle: Sorry could not resist!


----------



## Godspd (Dec 12, 2001)

tokyogtr said:


> my humble opinion on what now appears to be 2 topics:
> 
> 1) porsche vs nissan. if the porsche was the same price as the nissan and had bigger rear seats and a bigger boot i'd buy it any day over a nissan. i mean, come on. who are we kidding but ourselves here. i'm not a fanboy. the nissan is almost half the price, big boot, big rear seats and goes faster. whats not to like? i can use the money saved to upgrade it or buy something shite for the missus.
> 
> 2) faster nurburgring lap. i'm starting to get the impression that the dry track, ambient air temps etc etc have all had a part to play in these times. either way, it's fast enough now. come on, who of us are going to hang out at nurburgring and compete? i take times at fuji, tsukuba etc to be far more of a representation of all round ability than the nurburgring. lets get serious times from silverstone, brand hatch, sepang, fuji etc etc. i know nurburgring is the benchmark but to me it's pointless now. so much time can be made up on the massive long runs whereas a shorter circuit shows real world times. put a 290bhp lotus exige up against a gtr on ZIC in china and after a few laps the gtr's brakes will start to fail and the lotus will eat it alive. now THAT's a decent test.


Point 1: Agree

Point 2: Disagree. I believe Nurburgring is the track that shows the "all round" abilities of a car because it is classified as a race track, but it is also a natural road (as used by Hilter him self in the days) obviously a bit differnt now, but non the less it is still very much like a twisty mountain road. 

I don't do any track days (planning to very soon) but I do a lot driving along the twisty mountain roads here in Australia Sydney and get a lot of satisfaction out of it(thanks to my experienced teacher and friend Alex Kane who use to race with Senna himself in the Fomula Ford days), it makes a lot sense and relevance for most people who don't do track days but drive along every day challenging roads (sensibly of course) that a car is fast on the Nurburgring.


----------



## tokyogtr (Feb 14, 2008)

Godspd said:


> Point 1: Agree
> 
> Point 2: Disagree. I believe Nurburgring is the track that shows the "all round" abilities of a car because it is classified as a race track, but it is also a natural road (as used by Hilter him self in the days) obviously a bit differnt now, but non the less it is still very much like a twisty mountain road.
> 
> I don't do any track days (planning to very soon) but I do a lot driving along the twisty mountain roads here in Australia Sydney and get a lot of satisfaction out of it(thanks to my experienced teacher and friend Alex Kane who use to race with Senna himself in the Fomula Ford days), it makes a lot sense and relevance for most people who don't do track days but drive along every day challenging roads (sensibly of course) that a car is fast on the Nurburgring.


I used to feel the same way but after driving on shorter circuits where there are no long straights to make up for poor braking or being too heavy, i realized that i needed to see more real life examples. tsukuba is a pretty good benchmark to real world.

here's the other problem with the nurburgring benchmark, it does not truly reflect b road imperfections. on twisties i'm afraid an evo x would probably have the better of you because of the weight saving. i also think the tyres on the gtr are going to get chewed up pretty quickly. you should have seen mine after 1 session at fuji. you can really sense the weight of the car doing damage to the tyres. 

i'm not saying the ring is irrelevant, i'm just saying it's not the one and only benchmark out there that people should concentrate on. there are other tracks in the world that will give a better real world experience. in fact i'd rather people start doing proper timed runs of the hakone turnpike! or stelvio pass. of course this will never happen.

personally i think the ring times are more about bragging rights.


----------



## Thrust (Jun 8, 2004)

tokyogtr, the road surface at the Ring is often appalling. It more than reflects B road imperfections, IMHO. 

By contrast tracks like Fuji and Suzuka are designed with totally smooth and flat surfaces so you can slam your suspension. The damage to the tyres/tires comes from your ability to force the car to extremes of G that you would never find on a B road.


----------



## Godspd (Dec 12, 2001)

tokyogtr said:


> I used to feel the same way but after driving on shorter circuits where there are no long straights to make up for poor braking or being too heavy, i realized that i needed to see more real life examples. tsukuba is a pretty good benchmark to real world.
> 
> here's the other problem with the nurburgring benchmark, it does not truly reflect b road imperfections. on twisties i'm afraid an evo x would probably have the better of you because of the weight saving. i also think the tyres on the gtr are going to get chewed up pretty quickly. you should have seen mine after 1 session at fuji. you can really sense the weight of the car doing damage to the tyres.
> 
> ...


Yes I agree at the end of the day as a marketing point of view it is bragging rights.


----------



## bonzelite (May 14, 2006)

Let us step out of the "bubble of the present."

We have to take this step by step; this is early. Nurburgring is the Grand Equalizer and Gold Standard in the world. 

Cars are developed and tested on the Nurburgring because it offers every possibly relevant dynamic test and stress upon a vehicle under full power. 

The GT-R has barely been available publicly. They're actually still testing the GT-R as is evidenced by the recent 7:29 lap. It's not done baking in the oven yet.

They've begun selling the R35 early to give the public something to have while Nissan further tweaks the car. 

Otherwise, they could probably spend another 2 years of testing and adjusting the chassis and platform. So Nissan must throw the first bones to eager and impatient customers chomping at the bit. 

Were you to wait a bit and hold your horses, you'd have a better version. 

This is a step by step process. Right now we're on the "follow-up-Nurburgring-testing/but-cars are-for-sale-anyway" phase. 

Next is circuit racing. 

This is where we will see the tracks aforementioned; ie, the other tracks in the world "that will give a better real world experience."

NISMO isn't only going to forever adhere to Nurburgring-only events. NISMO races globally. 

R32 GT-Rs raced at Bathurst and beyond. R33s saw LeMans (briefly). Step back, anyone reading, and see the view with a wider lens setting. This is only the first steps. We have at least 4, maybe 5, years in the R35's generation cycle. 

This is nothing yet. Almost nothing is happening but finalising the first batch of for-sale cars. Testing is still being conducted and will be well into next year.


----------



## tokyogtr (Feb 14, 2008)

Thrust said:


> tokyogtr, the road surface at the Ring is often appalling. It more than reflects B road imperfections, IMHO.
> 
> By contrast tracks like Fuji and Suzuka are designed with totally smooth and flat surfaces so you can slam your suspension. The damage to the tyres/tires comes from your ability to force the car to extremes of G that you would never find on a B road.


totally agree with the that too but you can claw back time on that circuit with high hp. i'm just curious, how many people here have actually driven the r35 gtr on these types of roads vs the evo, exige, sti, porker etc etc? i'm basing my thoughts on driving a multitude of cars vs my current gtr. it's a very very heavy car and the brakes fade like mad after a few hard laps. the tyres also wear incredibly quickly. not that the porsche will do any better, unless it has ceramic brakes. and the evo has terrible brakes but can be quite cheaply upgraded.

either way, it's all chit chat. and it IS about bragging rights.


----------



## EvolutionVI (Sep 6, 2005)

You can´t compare the Nürburgring to a GP Curcuit.

TokyoGTR is correct,if the GTR is faster/better on Track like Nürburgring,it doesn´t mean automatic its the better car on a GP Track(which it still is).

That a lightweight car is better suited on a short handling cirquit,i mean thats 100% clear,but the problem of the leightweight car is still,the GTR is faster then lets say a SC Exige on every cirquit.

Nissan did a benchmark,everytime,everywhere,everytime:bowdown1:


----------



## tokyogtr (Feb 14, 2008)

bonzelite said:


> Let us step out of the "bubble of the present."
> 
> We have to take this step by step; this is early. Nurburgring is the Grand Equalizer and Gold Standard in the world.
> 
> ...


when you drive the r35 gtr on the public roads, you quickly realize it needs hardly any tweaking. if i am going to be doing more trackdays then yes, i will have the tweaks done to my car too (they are available now from performance centres in japan... apparantly) but otherwise i won't bother. by the time i've blown someone away on a public road, or they have blown me away (yeah right) i'm blocked by traffic and all advantage is lost entirely.


----------



## tokyogtr (Feb 14, 2008)

EvolutionVI said:


> the GTR is faster then lets say a SC Exige on every cirquit.


until your brakes give way, which mine did after 8 laps at fuji...


----------



## Thrust (Jun 8, 2004)

Just for reference, the LS-F (5 litre Altezza/IS sedan) was tested on two circuits, the Ring and Fuji, I have read. The 'F' in LS-F is from Fuji, I believe. So Lexus spread their bets in that way. 

The LF-A is also making a big deal of the 'Ring':
Lexus to run LF-A in 24 hour Nürburgring race

and possibly Le Mans?


----------



## bonzelite (May 14, 2006)

tokyogtr said:


> when you drive the r35 gtr on the public roads, you quickly realize it needs hardly any tweaking. if i am going to be doing more trackdays then yes, i will have the tweaks done to my car too (they are available now from performance centres in japan... apparantly) but otherwise i won't bother. by the time i've blown someone away on a public road, or they have blown me away (yeah right) i'm blocked by traffic and all advantage is lost entirely.


I agree but let us discern between track benchmarking of extreme performance of professional drivers ---and the consumer/layperson on the street. These worlds often never overlap but each has a place and meaning. 

Because most people who will drive and own the GT-R will not see extreme conditions with the R35 does not, then, remove or take away legitimacy from Nissan the competitor, Nissan the professional engineering machine, taking it's achievements to greater and greater heights. 

They can tweak the chassis and platform all they wish. Why do others wish to take this away from them? As if such testing is pointless? 

Why, then, is the testing of all of the other cars making such benchmarks never questioned or seen as illegitimate or unnecessary? 

It is being framed or skewed such that the Nurburgring testing and development is somehow, in Nissan's case, useless, vainglorious only, pointless. 

So the Carrera GT's times are perfectly unquestioned and fine as they stand, but if the GT-R begins to approach this level of achievement, it is somehow criticized, scorned, called stupid, Nissan is stupid for doing it, it's all a waste and has no meaning or relevance? 

What about Ferrari? I don't see any banter or claptrap about any Ferrari Nurburgring lap time. How about Pagani Zonda? They, too, simply attained to a useless and meaningless benchmark, yes? 

Please explain?


----------



## MichaelJP59 (Jan 9, 2008)

Interesting that the GT-R is only 1 second slower than the Carrera GT. I wonder what the time would be if Walter Röhrl had a real go in the GT-R?


----------



## yuangs (Apr 9, 2008)

What a bravo car! Stunning lap time! I DO LOVE Nissan GT-R(R35)! Let's see what Spec-V can do!


----------



## doggiehowser (Oct 8, 2007)

MichaelJP59 said:


> Interesting that the GT-R is only 1 second slower than the Carrera GT. I wonder what the time would be if Walter Röhrl had a real go in the GT-R?


Bearing in mind he has publicly stated that he prefers AWD


----------



## R32 Combat (Jan 29, 2004)

It's all very well developing a car to lap the nur as fast as poss but what wil it be like on uk 'B' roads?


----------



## KingAbarth (Mar 22, 2008)

tokyogtr said:


> until your brakes give way, which mine did after 8 laps at fuji...


To only get fade after 8 hard laps is very gd for a car as heavy as the GTR!

My brembo faded after only 4laps with racing pads and when i drove in my friends endless 6pot.. it lasted 6.5laps on the evo in Sepang circuit...

I guess some cooling ducts for the GTR would help get more from the brakes.


----------



## Peely (Jan 27, 2008)

R32 Combat said:


> It's all very well developing a car to lap the nur as fast as poss but what wil it be like on uk 'B' roads?


The reason that most manufacturers test their cars on the nur is because it is one of the best, if not only circuit that best represents urban roads, especially in the UK.
It has a mixture of most surfaces including bad bumps and differences is tarmac surface grip.

Of course an Evo would be quicker on the right road, ie. tight and twisty, thats what its built for, but you could say that about most cars, a Veyron will be quicker at Monza lets say. All depends on the amount of straights and bends, and how fast the bends are where exit speeds are crucial.

Thats why 'The Nur' is a compromise and best represents a true road that we travel on most days, better than any 'race' track, which most people will never venture onto.

90% of car manufacturers can't be wrong !


----------



## Rising sun (Sep 15, 2005)

clearly you have never been to the 'Ring tokyogtr


----------



## R32 Combat (Jan 29, 2004)

My reference to UK 'B' roads was in the driver comfort.

You can make a fast car, but is it an everyday car?

Will the UK car have different suspension to the japanese car? If so, whats the nur lap time difference?


----------



## Peely (Jan 27, 2008)

R32 Combat said:


> My reference to UK 'B' roads was in the driver comfort.
> 
> You can make a fast car, but is it an everyday car?
> 
> Will the UK car have different suspension to the japanese car? If so, whats the nur lap time difference?



:chuckle: :chuckle: If it's comfort you're after then I would pick a different car, good handling and comfort very rarely go in the same sentence !


----------



## skyline69_uk (Jan 6, 2005)

KingAbarth said:


> To only get fade after 8 hard laps is very gd for a car as heavy as the GTR!
> 
> My brembo faded after only 4laps with racing pads and when i drove in my friends endless 6pot.. it lasted 6.5laps on the evo in Sepang circuit...
> 
> I guess some cooling ducts for the GTR would help get more from the brakes.


eight laps is amazing, you would have got one lap in a M3.


----------



## andreasgtr (Jul 2, 2003)

Sport Auto has put the news up on their site too.
sport auto


----------



## mindlessoath (Nov 30, 2007)

im posting this link cause inside line is currently slammed right now
CBA-R35: Chevy gives us something to laugh at!

then i have this to say too:
CBA-R35: Will GM Do it the right way?


----------



## tomek (Apr 4, 2008)

mmmmm... Sure going to be an interesting year opcorn:


----------



## supraman (Mar 25, 2008)

When I first joined the forum, I posted a message to the "UK Pricing and confirmed dealer network" thread (which got lost when the site was reorganised ) about my trip to the Geneva motorshow to see the GT-R. I asked a Nissan representative if the UK model would have revised suspension settings to cope with UK roads. He told me that there were no plans to release a UK-specific suspension setting but that a "running change" to the GT-R would result in both a more compliant ride AND the ability to lap the Nurburgring quicker. When I asked him how quick, he just tapped the side of his nose and smiled confidently. He was clearly telling the truth and we are now hearing the results! 

Does anybody still have a copy of my post? I don't remember the specifics, if indeed there were any! Anyway, I TOLD YOU SO! :squintdan


----------



## Kyuubi (Dec 3, 2007)

From 7.38 down to 7.29.

That is one MAJOR improvement. I wounder how the new settings will affect
the overall ride and feel...if there were also revisions with the GT-R's ECU system and such?..


----------



## otakki (Mar 5, 2007)

bonzelite said:


> The GT-R has barely been available publicly. They're actually still testing the GT-R as is evidenced by the recent 7:29 lap. It's not done baking in the oven yet.
> 
> They've begun selling the R35 early to give the public something to have while Nissan further tweaks the car.
> 
> ...


Exactly! Couldn't have put it better myself. That plus the depreciation any car gets once leaving the dealer's lot.


----------



## bonzelite (May 14, 2006)

Kyuubi said:


> From 7.38 down to 7.29.
> 
> That is one MAJOR improvement.


that's right...


----------



## bonzelite (May 14, 2006)

pix ain't loading....


----------



## maximum6 (Jan 19, 2008)

otakki said:


> Exactly! Couldn't have put it better myself. That plus the depreciation any car gets once leaving the dealer's lot.


I posted a thread about waiting for a better GTR to come out....

From the thread...it seems no one really cared to wait for a better version...:chuckle:


----------



## nagasan (Aug 2, 2005)

Lexus LF-A laps the Nurburgring in 7 minutes and 24 seconds
According to the latest edition of the Japanese magazine, Holiday Auto, the Lexus LF-A has so far achieved a time of 7 minutes and 24 seconds in a lap at the Nurburgring.


----------



## Peely (Jan 27, 2008)

nagasan said:


> Lexus LF-A laps the Nurburgring in 7 minutes and 24 seconds
> According to the latest edition of the Japanese magazine, Holiday Auto, the Lexus LF-A has so far achieved a time of 7 minutes and 24 seconds in a lap at the Nurburgring.


Can't wait for this car to come out !! :bowdown1:


----------



## Shin (Jul 4, 2001)

The LF-A is a race car for Nurburgring 24 hours race this year, though?


----------



## nagasan (Aug 2, 2005)

LF-A is one of the japanese supercar .. very interesting.. They will participate 24hrs Nurburgring race ..


----------



## tokyogtr (Feb 14, 2008)

maximum6 said:


> I posted a thread about waiting for a better GTR to come out....
> 
> From the thread...it seems no one really cared to wait for a better version...:chuckle:


the LF-A will be over Yen20m. The GT-R is Yen9m at the most. nuff said.


----------



## yuangs (Apr 9, 2008)

LF-A won't have 4 seats big trunk and 4wd safty.....It's definatly not a everyday car. Not the class GT-R joined...


----------



## GT-Racer (Apr 4, 2008)

Looks like there are 3 versions of the car. UK have the latest....

PistonHeads Headlines


----------



## Fuggles (Jul 3, 2001)

Back to topic........

SOme more "information" on this lap coming very soon


----------



## psd1 (May 15, 2004)

Fuggles said:


> Back to topic........
> 
> SOme more "information" on this lap coming very soon


Is it "very" soon yet?


----------



## thb_da_one (Nov 30, 2007)

Fuggles said:


> Back to topic........
> 
> SOme more "information" on this lap coming very soon


What does that mean? Maybe a video?


----------



## psd1 (May 15, 2004)

Fuggles said:


> Back to topic........
> 
> SOme more "information" on this lap coming very soon


Still waiting...opcorn:


----------



## Fuggles (Jul 3, 2001)

sorry. Bit of a glitch on the ftp server


----------



## Arch5 (Jun 19, 2007)

Are you just messin? This is quite cruel. lol


----------



## R33_GTS-t (Apr 27, 2005)

GT-Racer said:


> Looks like there are 3 versions of the car. UK have the latest....
> 
> PistonHeads Headlines


LOL @ 'The car is my son.'

GTR San!


----------



## Arch5 (Jun 19, 2007)

Fuggles said:


> sorry. Bit of a glitch on the ftp server


If you do have a vid, please post it to shut these guys up.

Post #145 in particular.

Chief Corvette Engineer Tadge Juechter says the ZR1 will best GT-R @ the Ring - Page 8 - Corvette Forum


----------



## bonzelite (May 14, 2006)

Arch5 said:


> If you do have a vid, please post it to shut these guys up.
> 
> Post #145 in particular.
> 
> Chief Corvette Engineer Tadge Juechter says the ZR1 will best GT-R @ the Ring - Page 8 - Corvette Forum


What do you mean? 

They don't belive the old time of 7:38. And those that believe it swear it ran "Cut slicks."

You go showing the 7:29 video and it will be the same line of bullsh!t as before. It will not be accepted, they will say it is not legit because they used non-factory tires, and that the ZR1 or Z06's time is from a dead-start. 


So it's all futile. 

here are the criteria:

1) Nissan are a liar
2) any 3rd party test is a lie
3) any GT-R provided to independent 3rd parties are all "ringers" and secretly modified by Nissan engineers to create falsified times
4) any and all headlines, cover stories, tests, citing positive results for the R35 against competing marques are lies and tantamount to a media conspiracy
5) any lap time is false, any future effort by Nissan for racing is doomed to failure, Nissan are a liar
6) One Lap of America unequivocally proves that the GT-R is a failure, that Nissan altered the OEM settings; R35 is not a track car and has been modified for One Lap of America --but all other cars in competition are stock and unaltered
7) No other model variant of the GT-R will ever be made and the base model stands alone as the sole offering
8) 7:29 was done on a secretly altered GT-R that will not in any way reflect a factory car's capabilities
9) Nissan is a liar


----------



## Arch5 (Jun 19, 2007)

Yeah, I know, but at least it'll give them something else to rattle thier heads against.

Lol!  I shall now start calling these tards "paint cans." (i.e. rattle reference)


----------



## bonzelite (May 14, 2006)

Arch5 said:


> Yeah, I know, but at least it'll give them something else to rattle thier heads against.
> 
> Lol! I shall now start calling these tards "paint cans." (i.e. rattle reference)


good one :thumbsup: 

check this sh!t when I posted that same list of criteria on NAGTROC, it must have made some members uneasy. Some began to take it seriously. 

So I replied with another list of criteria to make my point clearer:


1) Nissan is a liar


2) One Lap proves that all future efforts by Nissan, NISMO, and any combination of people, are failures
3) all cars ever tested or provided are secretly altered by Nissan techs
4) One Lap of America proves the GT-R is a failure and is not a track car, is altered by the test engineers, fails anyway
5) Nissan will discontinue the R35 after One Lap of America


----------



## Fuggles (Jul 3, 2001)

You know sometimes some things are just too funny for words! :chuckle:


----------



## bonzelite (May 14, 2006)

hello, Sir John. How are you today?


----------



## Fuggles (Jul 3, 2001)

Excellent thank you. Nice to see your 'friends' as open-minded as ever. The "if we didn't hear it first it's obviously fake" attitude is alwasy one to amuse me. Hopefully we will have something very soon that will convince them (or not) otherwise.


----------



## Arch5 (Jun 19, 2007)

bonzelite said:


> good one :thumbsup:
> 
> check this sh!t when I posted that same list of criteria on NAGTROC, it must have made some members uneasy. Some began to take it seriously.


LOL! I saw that.  They're just new to the bias/elitism.:lamer:


----------



## bonzelite (May 14, 2006)

Arch5 said:


> LOL! I saw that.  They're just new to the bias/elitism.:lamer:


yes, and nobody has since replied back to it either. some of them must think I'm serious.


----------



## the King (Sep 23, 2007)

So the 4000+ lbs CTS-V ran a reported 7:59 and it is believed and harked as GM at its best and have yet to be challenged yet it had a cage/brace and racing seats. However it is okay to challenged the Gt-R's time? huh huh?


----------



## GTR R34 (Oct 2, 2002)

I on a other car forum i am member they have hard believing the time the new gtr has set
They think nissan has build a special(not very stock)gtr for that time attack.
Personly i think anything is possible


----------



## The J (Apr 15, 2008)

Many of these people are just sore losers who fail at life and feel that their gigantic metal phallus substitute being threatened is a threat to their own real ones. They need to get over themselves and realize that it's not how good or how big it is but how you use it. Who cares which one is and isn't the best? If you're not having fun, what's the point? The rest of us can leave them in the dust if we can and accept defeat with dignity if they win. Either way, we end up the better man and they can go on living in Wonderland smoking Hukkah with caterpillars on mushrooms..


----------



## bonzelite (May 14, 2006)

The J said:


> Many of these people are just sore losers who fail at life and feel that their gigantic metal phallus substitute being threatened is a threat to their own real ones. They need to get over themselves and realize that it's not how good or how big it is but how you use it. Who cares which one is and isn't the best? If you're not having fun, what's the point? The rest of us can leave them in the dust if we can and accept defeat with dignity if they win. Either way, we end up the better man and they can go on living in Wonderland smoking Hukkah with caterpillars on mushrooms..


+10 LOL


----------

